# Advice on finding somewhere to live in rhodes



## camper8 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi folks I wonder if anyone can give us advice please on how to find a letting agent? We are looking to rent a place nr the city over the summer but we're struggling to get far with internet searches, can anyone please give us advice of how to find somewhere?
Thanks heaps


----------



## Rhodiaan (Feb 25, 2009)

I know one agency, near the road to Faliraki, where that Sprieder-building is ( i can find out telephone number and address if you want.., but they charge one month rent. I found my apartment through the newspaper ORodiki or something, with some help from a greek, who knew the area a little and could speak greek hahah


----------



## camper8 (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you, we aren't in Rhodes at the moment (we live in New Zealand) and are trying to find somewhere so we have a place when we arrive but its proving a bit tricky. I wil look the newspaper up online and see if they have ads on the internet, but if you know any other way of getting a house sorted when you are still overseas would really appreciate your advice.
Thanks heaps


----------



## Taranaki (Feb 19, 2009)

*We too!*



camper8 said:


> Thank you, we aren't in Rhodes at the moment (we live in New Zealand) and are trying to find somewhere so we have a place when we arrive but its proving a bit tricky. I wil look the newspaper up online and see if they have ads on the internet, but if you know any other way of getting a house sorted when you are still overseas would really appreciate your advice.
> Thanks heaps


Hi
We're kiwis too, looking to spend some retirement years in Crete. We're having the same problem, so will be interested in the reponses you get.

Taranaki.


----------

